# looking for black swan archery review



## Meller (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi ,

i own an black swan archery bow. Are theire any tests available for bows of this brand.
It is built by Black Swan Archery. I would like to get more information about type and purpose. Iam just happy fo own this piece of bowery  Thanks in advance ...


----------



## tclei (Jan 7, 2010)

*Black Swan Hybrid reviewed Nov 2008*

Pete Ward reviewed the Black Swan 1-piece Hybrid back in late 2008 on WaterAndWoods.net.

I can't post a link 'cuz I'm a new board member here with insufficient number of posts. You can go there and search for the review.

By the way, I'm not an archer or bow-hunter, though I dabbled in archery for a couple years when I was in high school. I'm actually a web consultant who happened to be Arvid Danielson's son-in-law. 

I just finished helping Arvid update his Black Swan Archery website. Check it out! [Google Black Swan Archery.]

One thing I know for sure: Arvid knows his stuff!


----------

